# Running...how cold can you go?



## hammer (Nov 29, 2012)

Been trying to keep up my 3x/week running routine I started back in early October.  With some layering and protection for the head and hands I've managed to do fine in morning temps down to about the mid 20s...but I'm wondering how low the temps will go before I'll need to do something indoors.  Still going at a slower pace and it's not what I would call enjoyable yet but I've been seeing a lot of benefits.


----------



## Nick (Nov 29, 2012)

I normally start in my treadmill once it drops below 55 or so. I like running in shorts and a t-shirt and once I can't do that it's just easier to hop on the treadmill than it is to dress up for the outdoors. 

That said, when training for the marathon I routinely ran in 40 degrees and up. I would still wear shorts; just a long sleeve thermal shirt and a running jacket with some thin gloves and a headband. I'd usually be OK in that getup. If it was really cold, I would wear long pants also. 

I wouldn't really run below that ....


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Nov 29, 2012)

Ran a turkey trot in 28 degrees. I swear every single cigar I had during the fall came pouring out of me. Still finished ok, 20:23


----------



## ski stef (Nov 29, 2012)

Unless it is brutally cold and the wind is whipping I may stay indoors but otherwise I have a guilty conscience if I don't get the dogs out running.  I throw on my trail running shoes with thick socks over running leggings, including base layer, fleece, vest hat & mittens to tromp through the snow. I probably look like a snowman but I'm warm and usually enjoying the fresh air.


----------



## Nick (Nov 29, 2012)

Boston Bulldog said:


> Ran a turkey trot in 28 degrees. I swear every single cigar I had during the fall came pouring out of me. Still finished ok, 20:23



How far? 5k? 

I run most days. The dogs... most days we play outside with the Chuck-it. They love that thing.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Nov 29, 2012)

Yeah, 5k.


----------



## hammer (Nov 29, 2012)

Boston Bulldog said:


> Ran a turkey trot in 28 degrees. I swear every single cigar I had during the fall came pouring out of me. Still finished ok, 20:23


It was in the mid 30s when I ran a 5K last Thursday morning, no problems with the temps.  My time...second 5K race I've ever run so lets' just say it was somewhat higher than 20:23...


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Nov 29, 2012)

I am far from my prime however. Back in my high school days I ran a 17:18. Once I  went from 140-175 pounds Freshman year, my running has never been the same


----------



## David Metsky (Nov 30, 2012)

I'll run outside until about 0 degrees.  There's no such thing as bad weather, just inadequate clothing.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 30, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Not me I always wonder how I see some people running in shorts when I went to Lake Placid at night it was -5 , with out factoring in wind chills.


----------



## tomcat (Dec 1, 2012)

I have run down to single digits and windchills in negatives.  Just good layering.  I've hiked down to about -40 windchill.  Probably skied close to that too.


----------



## bigbog (Dec 2, 2012)

Mild jogging to walking...back to jogging is probably more descriptive of my activity in winter.   Ditto on the layering......  Agree on the temperatures that we in the NE get not having that much effect on decisions...now that we have the better outdoor clothing materials/coatings.  When we used to have much greater snow depths with the good-weather dry air that we get..-20F in Greenville(ME) never felt nearly as bad as the raw +10F, without proper layering, in downtown Boston.


----------



## Kristen (Jan 2, 2013)

60 is my limit. I'm weak...


----------



## bheemsoth (Jan 2, 2013)

I will run down into the teens wearing shorts, a underarmour type shirt, hat, and gloves. It's cold at the start, but once I get going I'm okay. 

The biggest deterrent to winter running for me is ice and snow. They'll force me inside.


Sent from Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ski stef (Jan 2, 2013)

I was out skinning the other morning but didn't realize it -6  (not much windchill) until my girlfiend and I realized our dogs were freezing.  As long as they were running around they were ok but once we stopped (she has a golden and the ice balls in his paws were just becoming painful for him) we realized that we were just as cold.  I usually pack my down jacket in my backpack and throw that on before skiing down. 

Usually we check the temp before we meet in the morning but we just didn't think it was that cold.  If its in the -'s most of the time we will bag the early morning session.  It was -14 this morning....I barely could even walk with the dogs outside I was so chilled.


----------



## mjg (Jan 3, 2013)

I have always liked running in the winter, with just a few light layers, nothing big and bulky.


----------



## mjg (Jan 4, 2013)

Anyone have a favorite traction system for running outside all winter? I have used Yaktrax. It is good on snow and ice, but never lasted a whole winter without breaking and needing a new pair.


----------



## David Metsky (Jan 4, 2013)

mjg said:


> Anyone have a favorite traction system for running outside all winter? I have used Yaktrax. It is good on snow and ice, but never lasted a whole winter without breaking and needing a new pair.


I just use my trail runners and go slower.


----------



## hammer (Jan 24, 2013)

So far my lowest is 20-22 degrees...biggest problem at that temp is that my hands are cold for the first 1.5 miles or so.  Will be nice to run in 50-55 degree temps in FL on Saturday.

Have tried the elliptical and exercise bike inside but they just don't compare to getting outside for a good run.  Better than sitting on the couch I guess.


----------



## Nick (Jan 24, 2013)

Meh. Sorry, on cold days like today< i really enjoy my treadmill with the TV on it.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 24, 2013)

Nick said:


> Meh. Sorry, on cold days like today< i really enjoy my treadmill with the TV on it.



It was chilly enough in my basement on my treadmill watching TV at 5AM this morning that I was glad that I had a long sleeve shirt on and almost thought at first about going back upstairs to put on a pair of running tights!   Burned a decent amount of calories this morning without really getting a decent sweat going - it was COLD this morning!


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 24, 2013)

I ran outside last week when it was 22, but this morning when it was 7, I headed to the gym.


----------



## hammer (Jun 25, 2013)

On the flip side...how hot can you go?  I know some can/will go quite hot but there has to be a point where it becomes hazardous...


----------



## bigbog (Jun 26, 2013)

David Metsky said:


> I'll run outside until about 0 degrees.  There's no such thing as bad weather, just inadequate clothing.



+1


----------



## hammer (Dec 12, 2013)

Not sure how cold and dry it was this morning but it was definitely tough on the lungs...especially since I haven't run in weeks.  Was good to get out nevertheless.


----------



## Nick (Dec 12, 2013)

I saw a guy wearing a t-shirt and shorts this morning it was 21 degrees

Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Lazer (Jan 10, 2014)

This winter has pushed my cold running limits to a new low.  I was out in -1 with a -13 windchill last weekend.  My hands are really the only thing that gets cold, I had to pull out my ski mittens.


----------



## Powderhound (Jan 10, 2014)

What cold?  Layer up...and ski hard.


----------



## aswiley (Jan 19, 2014)

I used to think 25 was about as low as I could run in, but this year have bumped that down to single-digits.  Warm socks, gloves, and an ear warmer or hat and I'm happier in cold temps than hot!


----------



## ecarrizo (Jan 20, 2014)

aswiley said:


> I used to think 25 was about as low as I could run in, but this year have bumped that down to single-digits.  Warm socks, gloves, and an ear warmer or hat and I'm happier in cold temps than hot!



Yep. I used to look at people running outside in 30 degree weather (and snowstorms…) like they're nuts. Now, I just add layers and move on.


----------



## lexitempler (Jan 20, 2014)

*Thank you Skiing!*



drjeff said:


> It was chilly enough in my basement on my treadmill watching TV at 5AM this morning that I was glad that I had a long sleeve shirt on and almost thought at first about going back upstairs to put on a pair of running tights!   Burned a decent amount of calories this morning without really getting a decent sweat going - it was COLD this morning!



Haha, I head to the gym when it gets below 20. I'll use my bottom and baselayers from skiing to keep me warm. I just love being outside in all weather.


----------



## ecarrizo (Jan 21, 2014)

I find it harder to deal with heat than with cold. After all, you can layer up in cold weather, but in hot weather at some point you run out of things to remove (legally, at least at first).


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 21, 2014)

ecarrizo said:


> I find it harder to deal with heat than with cold. After all, you can layer up in cold weather, but in hot weather at some point you run out of things to remove (legally, at least at first).



+1 even walking 3 miles in 70 degrees + makes me a sweat a lot.


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 21, 2014)

I used to run outside from my local Y, an 8 mile loop. One day the flurries were flying. The only thing I was wearing on the bottom were a pair of Nike running shorts, nylon with a built in liner. When I got back to the Y I felt like I had to piss, but couldn't. I was fearful I had frostbite on the fifth appendage. Girlfriends are never around when you need them. She likes popsicles. I was never happier to hit the steam room after a workout. Luckily I didn't have to switch my membership to the YWCA. 

I haven't run in years, I don't think my knees could handle it. I never cared for running in the cold. I'd rather run in high heat. I used to run around the track above the basketball courts at the Y in the Winter. No one uses it anymore, they all run on treadmills. It is probably easier on your joints. The track is made of cork, I believe, not nearly as cushy as a treadmill though.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigbog (Jan 22, 2014)

Gotta be between a walk & jog for me.  Found out early on that the hips can't take a marathon on pavement.  
If one were to keep a daily log on me....I'd be missing many, many days...but not account of the temps, moreso from the ice/snow-laden trails(City Forest...2mi away).  200yd section of main sidestreet, just off the yard, is wide(even with snowbanks) with gradual incline in middle and is good in early AM.  Gotta find the answer to that middleground between XC and slightly wider ski for flatland & rolling lands/woods moving towards true descents.


----------

